# HP DEskjet 970 e USB...no usblp0!?!? [RISOLTO]

## Aratheba

Ciao ragazzi, sempre io!

Sto cercando di sistemare la mia linuxbox, ma avendo diverse cosette mi sorge sempre qualche nuovo problema!  :Razz: 

Cmq, sto provando a mettere la stampante. Il problema più grosso è che sembra che il mio kernel proprio non la senta!  :Sad: 

Ho caricato i moduli usblp, lp, parport e parportpc, nulla da fare!

Leggendo con dmesg, usblp viene caricato ma non sente alcuna stampante, tant'è che non ho nè /dev/usblp0 nè /dev/usb/lp0!  :Sad: 

Qualche idea!??!

Ciao ciao

ArathebaLast edited by Aratheba on Fri Apr 23, 2004 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output di lsmod.

----------

## motaboy

Cosa dice esattamente dmesg a riguardo? nada de nada?

Posta anche cosa dice lsusb (ovviamente con la stampante accesa).

Puoi comunque evitare di dovere caricare tutto a mano se usi hotplug.

Bye!

----------

## ema

ho avuto lo stesso problema con una scheda madre con chipset via686 e una stampante hp 5150... prova a passare al boot l'opzione acpi=off o noacpi. a me ha risolto. finche nn ho cambiato mobo

----------

## Aratheba

Appena arrivo a casa stasera posto tutto.

Cmq, giusto a titolo informativo: leggendo i messaggi del kernel tramite dmesg, il driver usblp viene caricato, ma non rileva alcuna stampante.

Se non metto il modulo usblp nell'autoload del kernel 2.6 hotplug non me lo carica da solo!  :Sad: 

A dopo....  :Wink: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## motaboy

In teoria hotplug dovrebbe caricare il modulo usblp quando il subsystem usb comunica che è stata collegata una nuova periferica, se ciò non avviene significa che l'usb non funziona correttamente.

Hai per caso altre periferiche usb collegate e funzionanti?

Hai i moduli necessari per l'usb? (ti servono o uhci_hcd o ohci_hcd in base al tipo di chip utilizzati per l'usb 1.1, uhci e per chpset Via ed Intel mentre l'ohci per gli altri, l'ehci è per l'usb 2 ma non credo che la tua stampante sia usb2)

Come ti ho detto, quando sei a casa, prova a vedere se dmesg dice che i driver per gestire l'usb sono caricati e se danno errori, posta l'output di lsusb e nel caso non trova niente vedi se con un

cat /proc/interrupts

nella linea relativa ai driver dell'usb il valore sotto CPU0 è diverso da 0, se è 0 significa che l'usb non funziona perchè non riceve interrupt e perciò dovresti provare a disabilitare l'ACPI (oppure abilitare/disabilitare l'APIC dal bios).

Bye!

----------

## Aratheba

Utilizzo il mouse usb e anche un hd esterno su usb 2.0

Credo quindi che l'usb funzioni senza troppi problemi.

L'APIC ho dovuto disabilitarlo, sia nel kernel che come parametro che passo al grub, possedendo una Asus A7N8X Deluxe e non usando il kernel della serie love non potevo fare altrimenti.

Cmq, i driver dell'usb non mi danno errori, ma neanche usblp mi da errore...carica tranquillo, solo che dopo la riga che identifica l'avvenuto caricamento non c'è quella che identifica una stampante collegata...infatti, come ho scritto, non crea nessuno usblp0!  :Sad: 

Cmq...appena a  casa posto l'uotput di dmesg!  :Wink: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## Aratheba

Sono appena tornato ed eccomi qui a postare, vado con ordine:

DMESG:

```

Linux version 2.6.5-mm6 (root@marcolinux) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #3 Fri Apr 23 01:16:34 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f75e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff74c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8 vga=794 noapic nolapic

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2191.022 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 515336k/524224k available (2558k kernel code, 8124k reserved, 998k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4341.76 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Unknown CPU Type stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb490, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

SCSI subsystem initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc8000000, mapped to 0xe0808000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=5

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:57f8

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: frequency and voltage.

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c920 Tornado at 0xb000. Vers LK1.1.19

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.25.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IC35L120AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L060AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-105, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: WDC AC29100D, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: 17803440 sectors (9115 MB) w/1966KiB Cache, CHS=17662/16/63, UDMA(66)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

scsi0 : AdvanSys SCSI 3.3GJ: PCI Ultra: IO 0xA000-0xA00F, IRQ 0xB

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-ROM DVD-303   Rev: 1.10

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: PLEXTOR   Model: CD-ROM PX-40TS    Rev: 1.14

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr1: scsi-1 drive

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0,  type 5

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0,  type 5

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/hda9.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

NTFS volume version 3.1.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49522 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47384

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xc0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem e18c8000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci1394: $Rev: 1203 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[df084000-df0847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 2

bttv: driver version 0.9.14 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:01:09.0, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xd8000000

bttv0: detected: Pinnacle PCTV [card=39], PCI subsystem ID is 11bd:0012

bttv0: using: Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave [card=39,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffff [init]

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: pinnacle/mt: id=1 info="PAL / mono" radio=no

bttv0: using tuner=33

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tda9887: chip found @ 0x86

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc0 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 33 (MT20xx universal) by bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: microtune: companycode=4d54 part=04 rev=04

tuner: microtune MT2032 found, OK

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

mtrr: 0xc8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc8000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

NTFS-fs error (device hda5): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda5): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda5): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda5): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

```

LSMOD:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             22080  1 

lp                      8644  0 

parport                34952  2 parport_pc,lp

uhci_hcd               28828  0 

snd_bt87x              11204  1 

tuner                  17748  0 

tda9887                 6340  0 

bttv                  145388  0 

video_buf              16900  1 bttv

btcx_risc               3848  1 bttv

ohci1394               32408  0 

ieee1394               94388  1 ohci1394

ehci_hcd               24776  0 

nvidia_agp              5788  1 

agpgart                27752  1 nvidia_agp

snd_intel8x0           29764  3 

snd_ac97_codec         61572  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6144  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20576  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            32128  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50192  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6920  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49508  0 

snd_pcm                85476  4 snd_bt87x,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9156  3 snd_bt87x,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              21828  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17792  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    46820  18 snd_bt87x,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

usblp                  11076  0 

usbcore                96244  5 uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usblp

```

LSUSB:

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e96:c001 Aplux Communications, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## motaboy

Dall'output di lsusb sembra come se il driver ti vedesse una sola porta

Bus 001

Aplux Communications, Ltd 

e questa è di tipo ehci.

Infatti ti manca il driver per l'usb 1.1. ti manca ohci o uhci, non sono proprio compilati builtin se no dmesg dovrebbe almeno scrivere qualcosa.

P.S Il mouse che usi non è usb ma è collegato alla PS2

Perciò o ce li hai come moduli e devi caricarli, o devi compilare il kernel col supporto all'ohci o all'uhci.

Per saperlo vedi cosa dice lspci.

Bye!

----------

## Aratheba

Allora, l'UHCI è compilato come modulo, ma hotplug non lo prende...mentre l'OHCI non è compilato! Ora lo compilo e provo!

Per il mouse hai ragionissima: è PS2, quello che uso sul portatile è USB (ho gentoo anche li!  :Razz: ), ho fatto un pò di confusione!  :Smile: 

L'HD usb 2.0  invece lo uso tranquillamente!

Vado a compilare!  :Wink: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## motaboy

Per vedere se l'usb 1.1 è uhci o ohci dai lspci -v (di fianco ci viene scritto il tipo)

Cmq se hotplug non carica uhci vuold dire che probabilmente hai l'ohci.

Bye!

----------

## Aratheba

Infatti...era OHCI...tutto ok!!!  :Smile: 

DENGHIU!!!  :Wink: 

Ciao ciao

Ataru

----------

